# Glock 22 Gen 2 transfer



## Abider978 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a question regarding a transfer of a Glock 22 Gen 2. A friend sold it to me. Then i asked him to do the portal transfer. Then he tells me his LTC is expired. Then he moves to Florida...with no intention of renewing his MA license. Is there anyway I can keep this firearm?

Thanks for reading. Any help is gratefully accepted.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Does your local PD have the paper form still?


----------



## Abider978 (Oct 12, 2017)

Not sure. I am friendly with the local PD. Took my safety class from a local Sgt.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> Does your local PD have the paper form still?


Paper FA-10 isn't accepted anymore, only the electronic form is. I'd try entering his expired license and PIN into the form and see what happens. If that fails, then I'd call EOPSS and see what could be done. You could try having a gun store do the transfer too, for a nominal fee.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If his LTC is straight expired, just register it on an efa10 with his info....


----------

